# Intresting pics!



## Petri (May 29, 2004)

Hi!
Check out my pictures on my webpage.
Comments on the pictures and the site would be great!
ThX!


----------



## loudufrane (Jul 4, 2004)

I loved your site, as a webdesigner,  I must say chapeau!
I loved the fast-loading Flash, did you use XML for this?

Your photos are great!!!!! Creative, and inspirational.. I think I will link you!


----------

